# Welchen Computerberuf wählen ?



## Slack (25. April 2012)

*Welchen Computerberuf wählen ?*

Hey, 
Ich möchte gern in meinem späteren Leben in die Richtung Computer gehen Software/Hardware. Meine Fragen wären vorallem welche Berufe kommen für mich in Frage ? Könnte ich jetzt schonmal anfangen mich in das Programmieren reinzuarbeiten ? Ich hatte auch vor nach der Schule weiter zu machen aber wie genau ? 

Zu mir: 

Ich bin sehr interessiert an Computer allgemein und das bin ich eigentlich schon immer gewesen. Ich bin 14 Jahre alt und mache gerade die Realschule (8te Klasse) meine Noten sind eigentlich gut (nicht übertrieben gut aber immer so um 2/3). Ich habe mit 13 Jahren schon mein ersten Gamer-Pc (er hat 1000€ gekostet) alleine zusammen gebaut und das hat mir ja natürlich Spaß gemacht also habe ich gleich noch den Pc von meinem Vater mit neuen Teilen aufgerüstet. Mit Software also Programmieren habe ich so gut wie keine Erfahrungen aber ich könnte jetzt auch schon anfangen mich in das Programmieren ein bisschen reinzuarbeiten . 

Ich möchte das alles hauptsächlich wissen da ich bald mit meinem Praktikum anfangen werde und ich mit meinem Praktikumsplatz schonmal einigermaßen in die Richtung gehen möchte wo ich auch später arbeiten werde



MFG


----------



## Incredible Alk (25. April 2012)

*AW: Welchen Computerberuf wählen ?*

Mir fallen da spontan ein paar Tipps ein...

1.) Einen Gamer PC zusammenbauen zu können hat so gut wie nichts mit einem Computerberuf zu tun wenn du nicht grade genau das später in einem PC-Laden hinter der Theke tun willst (und davon würde ich dir abraten). Als Hobby wie wir es hier tun ist das schön aber sein Geld damit zu verdiene  ist sehr schwer.
2.) Wenn du die Möglichkeit hast dann mach so viele Praktika in so verschiedenen Betrieben wie du kannst - das hilft am meisten bei der Berufswahl da man viel tiefere Einblicke bekommen kann - aus Erfahrung sind die Vorstellungen die man hat wenn man jung ist und nicht selbst mal in solchen Betrieben war sehr sehr weit entfernt von der Realität - wie zum beispiel auch die Vorstellung man könnte davon leben Gamer-PCs zu bauen (das geht zwar theoretisch aber das ist ein Nischenmarkt und meist sehr schlecht bezahlt - auch weil es keine sehr schwere Aufgabe ist wenn man sich ein bisschen einliest^^) 
3.) Wenn du mit IT wirklich gut leben willst bleiben dir folgende Möglichkeiten:
- Lehre als Fachinformatiker oder vergleichbare Berufe
- Studium der Informatik mit diversen möglichen Fachrichtungen, beispielsweise Softwareentwicklung
Letzeres ist deutlich besser von den Zukunftschancen her aber natürlich auch deutlich schwieriger zu meistern.
Auch für diese Dinge gilt: Gehs dir nach Möglichkeit immer selber ansehen, Betriebe die Fachinformatiker ausbilden gibts ja so einige und wenn du etwas weiter bist mit der Schule gibts auch Schnupperkurse auf Unis/Fachhochschulen - stellenweise auch schon für jüngere (da sollte man aber aufpassen ob einem Informationen vermittelt werden oder nur mit allen mitteln geworben wird... )

Und zuletzt noch ein Tipp am Rande:
versteife dich möglichst nicht zu stark auf einen ganz speziellen Wunsch in deinem jungen Alter, es geht nur in den seltensten Fällen so, dass man erstens genau das auch erreicht und zweitens dass man in einiger Zeit noch genau diesen Wunsch hat.
Ich hatte mit 14 Jahren auch nicht unbedingt den Berufswunsch "Ingenieur für Maschinenbau/Prozesstechnik" und auch die Lehre als Werkstoffprüfer hatte ich angenommen, weil Chemielaborant schon "besetzt" war und es sonst nichts brauchbares gab in meiner Region (ich also die Wahl hatte zwischen arbeitslos oder Werkstoffprüfer...).
Was nicht heißt, dass das was ich jetzt tue mir keinen Spaß macht - wenn auch vielleicht nicht IMMER. 

Ansonsten... viel Glück


----------



## GreatDay (25. April 2012)

*AW: Welchen Computerberuf wählen ?*

IT-Berufe - Berufsbilder

vielleicht findest du da was dir am meisten Spaß könnte bzw. dir am meinsten zusagt.
Such im Internet nach Vor- und Nachteilen, Verdienst etc. - eventuell kannst du dir in der Schule oder bei der Agentur für Arbeit weitere Informationen beschaffen in Form von Heft, Broschüren und/oder Gesprächen mit einem Sachbearbeiter.

Danach suchst du nach einer (oder mehreren) Praktikumsstelle(n) und machst dir ein Bild von dem Beruf.
Falls dann noch Fragen offen sind oder dir was auf dem Herzen liegt wäre die Community eine Option - du könntest eher nach dem eSpaßfaktor bzw. den persönlichen Eindrücken der User fragen die solch einen Beruf ausüben.

So kann man nicht mehr als ein oder zwei Zweige nennen.

MfG GreatDay


----------



## Slack (25. April 2012)

*AW: Welchen Computerberuf wählen ?*

Danke für deine Antwort 
Mir ist es natürlich klar das man von Hardware nicht gut leben kann deswegen wollte ich eigentlich in die Richtung Software was gibt es in der IT Branche für Berufe die mich vieleicht interresieren können? Und wenn man mit der Fa weitermacht wie läuft es dann ab ? Könnte ich jetzt vieleicht schonmal anfagen die verschiedenen Programmier-Sprachen zu verstehen/anzuschauen ?


----------



## Incredible Alk (25. April 2012)

*AW: Welchen Computerberuf wählen ?*



Slack schrieb:


> Könnte ich jetzt vieleicht schonmal anfagen die verschiedenen Programmier-Sprachen zu verstehen/anzuschauen ?


 
Natürlich kannst du das - obs was nützt ist ne andere Frage, da es unzählige Programmiersprachen gibt die alle anders sind. Da du nicht weißt was du am Ende hauptsächlich nutzen willst könntest du dich damit mehr verwirren als es nützt (wenn du jetzt Java lernst und nachher C++ oder sowas machen musst wirds schwer alles immer perfekt auseinanderzuhalten )

Was sinnvoll wäre in der Hinsicht ist sich die Grundlagen beizubringen die bei quasi allen Programmiersprachen ählich/gleich sind.
Was da aber genau sinnvoll ist müsste ein Informatiker hier reintippen der sowas kann - meine programmierkenntnisse sind zu bescheiden als dass ich da sinnvolle Tipps geben könnte


----------



## rabe08 (25. April 2012)

*AW: Welchen Computerberuf wählen ?*

Thema Programiersprache: 

Wenn Du Dich damit beschäftigen willst, mach lieber eine Sprache richtig. Wenn Du eine Sprache RICHTIG beherrschst, dass ist etwas, dass Du alleine nicht schaffen kannst, schau mal bei Euch nach einem Computerclub oder sowas, ist das Einarbeiten in andere Sprachen nicht so schwer. Es geht darum, dass Du Konzepte verinnerlichst und nicht nur Befehle und Syntax.

Thema Berufe:

Wenn Du in Hardware machen willst, studier Elektrotechnik oder Ähnliches. Handel macht keinen Spass. Die Welt besteht nicht nur aus Intel, AMD, nvidia. Es gibt inzwischen mehr Embedded Systems als Menschen auf der Welt. Gut ausgebildete und motivierte Leute werden da immer gebraucht. Die Themen sind sehr vielfältig.

Bei Software ist es etwas schwieriger. Je nach Bildungsabschluß kannst Du Fachinformatiker, Informatik FH, Informatik Uni machen. Genau in dieser Reihenfolge steigt auch der Anspruch. Es wird immer theoretischer. Ich finde aber auch Interessanter. 

Wie schon Vorposter geschrieben haben, mach die kundig. Die meisten Hochschulen bieten Schülerinformationstage (intern hatten wir das immer SchIT abgekürtz , so böse ist es aber nicht) an. An den Hochschulen gibt es die Fachschaften, an die Du Dich auch wenden kannst. Das gehört mit zur Selbstverwaltung der Studenten. Einfach nach Fachschaft Informatik, oft auch Mathematik und Informatik, fragen. Entsprechend für E-Technik.

Ich würde Dir immer ein Studium empfehlen.


----------



## kühlprofi (25. April 2012)

*AW: Welchen Computerberuf wählen ?*



Slack schrieb:


> Danke für deine Antwort
> Mir ist es natürlich klar das man von Hardware nicht gut leben kann deswegen wollte ich eigentlich in die Richtung Software was gibt es in der IT Branche für Berufe die mich vieleicht interresieren können? Und wenn man mit der Fa weitermacht wie läuft es dann ab ? Könnte ich jetzt vieleicht schonmal anfagen die verschiedenen Programmier-Sprachen zu verstehen/anzuschauen ?


 
Wie meinst du von Hardware kann man nicht gut leben?
Es gibt z.B in der Schweiz die Lehre Informatiker Richtung Systemtechnik und dann die Lehre Informatiker Richtung Applikationsentwickler. Es dauern beide 4 Jahre ka wie es in DE ist. Jedenfalls kannst du als Systemtechniker (System Engineer) genausoviel verdienen wie als Softwareentwickler. Systemtechniker befassen sich nicht mit PC's zusammenzubauen - da hast du wohl ein falsches Bild von. Eher mit Netzwerktechnik, Netzwerkplanung z.B. Infrastruktur für Firmen zu planen. Oder meinst du die Serverfarmen und Infrastruktur planen, installieren und betreuen die Applikationsentwickler? 
Systemtechniker sind nicht Hardwareverkäufer oder Einkäufer *lool*.

Und wenn du richtig viel verdienen willst, installier dir gleich mal Unix auf deiner Kiste oder befasse dich mit Datenbanken

Grundsätzlich würde ich an deiner Stelle einfach den Beruf im Segment Informatik erlernen der dir am meisten zusagt. Du wirst auch älter und lernst immer mehr verschiedene Sparten kennen. Irgendwann interessiert dich eine andere Sparte mehr und du bildest dich weiter usw.


----------



## blackout24 (25. April 2012)

*AW: Welchen Computerberuf wählen ?*

Ich hab mein Geld, das ich bei der Konfirmation in dem Alter bekommen habe auch in mein ersten PC gesteckt. Mit 13-14 Counter-Strike spielen das war noch cool und Röhrenmonitore auf LANs schleppen und 5 Stunden brauchen um ein 10 MBit Netzwerk aufzubauen aber mit BNC Anschlüssen und T-Stücken nicht Patchkabel und Hubs.

Damals fand ich auch das Computer und vorallem zocken das Größte sind. Deine Interessen können sich aber bis du volljährig bist noch ziemlich ändern. Irgendwann wars mir dann zu doof und habe kaum noch was gespielt (keine Lust jedes Jahr aufzurüsten) dabei hat man sich dann etwas produktiver mit dem PC beschäftigt. Jetzt ist das Ding für mich heute  einfach nur ein Werkzeug wie ein Dosenöffner den ich täglich brauche. Heute bin ich froh das aus mir kein PC Schrauber geworden ist der PCs repariert. Das habe ich damals natürlich im Schulpraktikum gemacht auch wenn es ganz lustig war was man alles erlebte (Mainboard einfach ins Gehäuse gelegt -> Kurzschluss, Von irgendwelchen Erwachsenen den PC flott gemacht und 100derte Pornoseiten im Browserverlauf gefunden, 3kg Staub im Rechner das man eine Schaufel brauchte etc.) 

Das würde ich nicht vernachlässigen den Gedanken. Zukunftträchtig sind eher Entwicklerberuf, Internet, Programmierung, Datenbanken etc die Richtung.


----------



## kühlprofi (25. April 2012)

*AW: Welchen Computerberuf wählen ?*



blackout24 schrieb:


> Ich hab mein Geld, das ich bei der Konfirmation in dem Alter bekommen habe auch in mein ersten PC gesteckt. Mit 13-14 Counter-Strike spielen das war noch cool und Röhrenmonitore auf LANs schleppen und 5 Stunden brauchen um ein 10 MBit Netzwerk aufzubauen aber mit BNC Anschlüssen und T-Stücken nicht Patchkabel und Hubs.
> 
> Damals fand ich auch das Computer und vorallem zocken das Größte sind. Deine Interessen können sich aber bis du volljährig bist noch ziemlich ändern. Irgendwann wars mir dann zu doof und habe kaum noch was gespielt (keine Lust jedes Jahr aufzurüsten) dabei hat man sich dann etwas produktiver mit dem PC beschäftigt. Jetzt ist das Ding für mich heute einfach nur ein Werkzeug wie ein Dosenöffner den ich täglich brauche. Heute bin ich froh das aus mir kein PC Schrauber geworden ist der PCs repariert. Das habe ich damals natürlich im Schulpraktikum gemacht auch wenn es ganz lustig war was man alles erlebte (Mainboard einfach ins Gehäuse gelegt -> Kurzschluss, Von irgendwelchen Erwachsenen den PC flott gemacht und 100derte Pornoseiten im Browserverlauf gefunden, 3kg Staub im Rechner das man eine Schaufel brauchte etc.)
> 
> Das würde ich nicht vernachlässigen den Gedanken. Zukunftträchtig sind eher Entwicklerberuf, Internet, Programmierung, Datenbanken etc die Richtung.


 
Stimme deinen Erfahrungen zu, was du da ansprichst kann jeder Supporter der eine einjährige Ausbildung hinter sich gemacht hat. Dennoch lebt die IT nicht nur von Programmierern und Web-Entwicklern und deinen angesprochenen PC-Schrauber vom kleinen PC Laden nebenan ^^. Es gibt noch viele Sparten dazwischen. Ohne Infrastruktur, Networking, Deployment, AD, Exchange, SAN, WAN, Security, Serverfarmen, Datensicherung, ESX, VOIP usw.usw. geht in jeder grösseren Firma ab x hundert Leuten schon mal gar nichts z.B. und das realisiert ganz sicher kein Programmierer  auch nicht einer der gerademal nen PC zusammenschrauben und frisch installieren kann. Oder wohin soll denn der Web-Entwickler seinen Code commiten wenn alles rundherum fehlt ^^ Schon alleine um als Domain Admin arbeiten zu dürfen, muss man 30-40 tausend Euro schwere MSCXYZ Weiterbildungen machen und das nach einem Studium!

Es gibt x verschiedene Berufsziele die er im Bereich IT haben kann die einerseits interessant und andererseits sehr gut bezahlt sind.
Nicht nur Programmierer in C# oder ASP.NET und fertig ist. Spezialisten verdienen meist sehr viel. Programmierer auch, aber als Senior - bis dahin bist du 50 Jahre alt - was leider auch ein Teil der Realität ist!
Es sei denn du hast mit 6 Jahren begonnen C++ zu programmieren, dann hast du einen gewissen Vorsprung.

Bei unserer Firma arbeiten schon alleine x Leute im Netzwerkteam als Netzwerkspezialisten - was heute auch überall gebraucht wird. Und die stöpseln nicht einfach ein paar RJ45 Kabel am Switch an ziehen ein weiteres über x hundert Kilometer an den nächsten Standort und gut ist.


----------



## Joel-92 (25. April 2012)

*AW: Welchen Computerberuf wählen ?*

Schau einfach mal hier und gib einfach mal alles was dir zur Informatik einfällt in das Suchfeld ein. 
Zu jedem Beruf der gefunden wird gibt es eine Beschreibung und manchmal auch Bilder und/oder Videos, in denen man sieht, was Personen, die diesen Beruf ausüben machen.

BERUFENET, Berufsinformationen einfach finden - Suche


----------



## hBGl (25. April 2012)

*AW: Welchen Computerberuf wählen ?*

Ich würde das Programmieren mal ausprobieren. Programmierer sind so gut wie immer gesucht und werden auch gut bezahlt.

Von Elektrotechnik als Studienfach für PC Begeisterte kann ich nur abraten. Wie der Name schon sagt handelt es sich in den ersten Semestern v.a. um *Elektro*technik und hat nicht mit PC Hardware zu tun.
Okay, man lernt eine Programmiersprache, aber das wars. Ich hab abgebrochen und programmiere jetzt 



Incredible Alk schrieb:


> Natürlich kannst du das - obs was nützt  ist ne andere Frage, da es unzählige Programmiersprachen gibt die alle  anders sind. Da du nicht weißt was du am Ende hauptsächlich nutzen  willst könntest du dich damit mehr verwirren als es nützt (wenn du jetzt  Java lernst und nachher C++ oder sowas machen musst wirds schwer alles  immer perfekt auseinanderzuhalten )


 
Am Anfang ist es egal mit was man anfängt. Die Kontrollstrukturen und Algorithmen sind gleich. Sollte halt schon irgendwas Gescheites sein.


----------



## JoergK (26. April 2012)

*AW: Welchen Computerberuf wählen ?*

Davon ausgehend, dass dein Wunsch irgendwas mit Computern zu machen daher kommt, dass du mal ein / zwei PCs zusammengeschraubt hast, stellt sich die Frage in wie weit hier dein Wunsch mit der Wirklichkeit komform geht. Dass ein einfacher PC-Laden Job, wo man Tagtäglich die gleichen Sachen zusammenschraubt keine Kohle bringt und einen auf die Dauer nicht erfüllt wurde ja bereits gesagt.
Die Frage die ich an dich habe ist nur inwieweit du dich bereits mit Programmierung auskennst (bei deinem Alter gehe ich mal von Null Kenntnis aus - war bei mir damals auch nicht groß anders  ). Ich hoffe du stellst dir unter Programmierung nicht vor, dass du eben 2-3 Elemente zusammenklickts noch 2 Zeilen Code schreibst und wie mit einem dieser Homepage-Builder zum fertigen Ergebnis kommst (OK - Programme auf Hallo-Welt-Größe ausgenommen  ).
Programmierung hat viel mehr mit dem Verstehen von Zusammenhängen, Funktionen und auch Mathematik zu tun, als man anfangs vielleicht denkt und außerdem ist Informatik != Programmierung. Möchtest du tatsächlich ein Informatikstudium, dann lass dir gesagt sein, dass du dafür nicht nur ein guter Programmierer sein musst. Programmieren ist nur ein Teil der Informatik. Es gibt genauso noch die Technische Informatik, Theoretische Informatik, etc. pp., von denen du einige in einem solchen Studium kennen lernen würdest.
Genauso gibt es nachher massig verschiedene Berufsfelder - Das geht vom Programmierer über den Netzwerkler bis hin zum Kryptographen (jemand, der sich um Verschlüsslungstechniken kümmert).
Sollten dich viele dieser Gebiete interessieren und du auch einfach dieses generelle Interesse haben auch mal 3-4 Stunden Hintergrundinfos zu lesen um eine einzige Formel zu verstehen (z.B. sowas wie C = K^e mod N (siehe RSA - ist nicht soo schwer für den Anfang)), dann solltest du dich mal auf einem Tag der offenen Tür einer dir nahegelegenen FH (oder wenn du noch Abi machst natürlich auch Uni) umschauen 

Gruß Jörg

Achso PS: Solltest du eine Programmiersprache lernen gibts viele Möglichkeiten.
Mit eine der beliebtesten zur Zeit ist Java (hat auch den Vorteil, dass du deinen Kram sowohl auf Mac wie PC laufen lassen kannst). Im Gegensatz zu den ebenfalls beliebten Sprachen C / C++ ist Java auch recht einfach als erste Sprache zu lernen - Bei C lernt man allerdings auch einiges über die "Denkweise" eines Computers.
Ich würde für den Anfang zu Java raten - aber letzten Endes wirst du dich so oder so immer mal wieder mit einer anderen Sprach konfrontiert sehen, egal, was du jetzt lernst und wahrscheinlich auch immer mal wieder in diverse Referenzen schauen müssen, wenns ans Eingemachte geht. Keiner kann sich hier wirklich ALLE Details einer Sprache merken.


----------



## Incredible Alk (26. April 2012)

*AW: Welchen Computerberuf wählen ?*



hBGl schrieb:


> Am Anfang ist es egal mit was man anfängt. Die Kontrollstrukturen und Algorithmen sind gleich. Sollte halt schon irgendwas Gescheites sein.


 
Gut möglich, wie gesagt meine Programmierfähigkeiten sind äußerst begrenzt... ich kann in Excel VBA Makros programmieren, mit MatLab umgehen und ganz rudimentär HTML und C++. Grade weil das alles nur sehr oberflächlich ist habe ich persönlich den Eindruck dass es mich mehr verwirrt als es nützt wenn ich mehrere Sprachen gleichzeitig "kann". Ist mir mehr als einmal passiert dass ich irgendwas geschrieben habe und erst nach Stunden bemerkt habe dass es nicht klappt weil irgend ein Syntax/befehl aus ner anderen Sprache stammte der da nicht funktionierte


----------



## Dexter74 (26. April 2012)

*AW: Welchen Computerberuf wählen ?*

zum Programmieren muss man auch ein gewisses Talent haben, ohne hat man es aber auch als FISI schwer, weil eben oft vorausgesetzt wird das man mind. X Sprachen kann, in der Ausbildung lernt man aber nur die „Grundbegriffe“


----------



## kühlprofi (26. April 2012)

*AW: Welchen Computerberuf wählen ?*

Er soll doch mal das Buch Java ist eine Insel in 2-3 Monaten durch ackern (z.B mit der Gratis Eclipse Entwicklungsumgebung). Wenn es Spass gemacht hat und im Hirn bleibt ist's was für ihn(hab sogar ich gerafft als Systemtechniker in der Lehre, zu guter Letzt dann einen IRCBot programmiert, danach gings in die CISCO-Abteilung) . Ansonsten mal im Beruf Gärtner oder Hauswart reinschnuppern..


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Bagui (27. April 2012)

*AW: Welchen Computerberuf wählen ?*

Um dem kleinen mal ein wenig unter die Arme zu helfen. 
Ihr könnt ihn jetzt den ganzen Tag mit irgendwelchen Programmiersprachen zutexten und werfen, das wird relativ wenig bringen. Mit manchen Begriffen (davon geh ich jetzt einfach mal aus) kann er denke ich nichts oder wenig anfangen und da ist das ganze noch nicht so Hilfreich. 

Auf jeden Fall kann Schule sehr wichtig sein. Du solltest auf jeden Fall die 10te Klasse gut beenden und anschließend, wie es dir am besten passt, eine Ausbildung anfangen oder dein Abi machen. 
Vorteil Abi: Du kannst anschließend direkt irgendwas davon Studieren was meine Vorredner bereits erwähnt haben. 
Voteil Ausbildung: Du verdienst sofort Geld und bekommst Berufserfahrung ohne Ende und in der Schule gibts ordentlich Lehrstoff der dich interessieren könnte. 

Aus welcher Gegend kommst du eigentlich, hast du eine große Stadt in deiner Nähe? Wäre von Voteil, egal was du vorhast. 
In der Schule sollten dich im Moment Physik und Mathe und evtl irgenein EDV Unterricht, oder wie sich das schimpft, brennend interessieren. Falls du eine Ausbildung als Fachinformatiker oder IT-Systemelektroniker usw anstrebst sind sehr gute Kenntnisse in beiden Fächern von Vorteil. 
Der Vorteil wenn du Schule weitermachst ist einfach das dir danach mehr Türen offen stehen. Du kannst ein Studium beginnen oder eine Ausbildung oder oder oder. Aber diese Sichtweise kommt mit der Zeit. 
8te Klasse ist bei mir auch schon ein bisschen her, aber meistens denkt man da nur an: "Ohh Schule, keine Lust auf lernen usw"
Diese Einstellung würd ich ablegen, schön lernen weil du es ja nur für dich und deine Zukunft machst. 
Wenn du dich für eine Ausbildung entscheidest kannst du mich gerne mal anschreiben, ich kenne ein paar gute und große Firmen die immer gute Azubis suchen, da könnte ich ein paar Tips geben. 
Aber was das angeht solltest du noch Zeit haben um gut darüber nachzudenken.

Wie die anderen gesagt haben jetzt irgendwie zu programmieren anfangen erachte ich nicht als sinnvoll.
Ich habe Programmieren, zumindestens mit C++, nie so gemocht. Aber du hast auf jeden Fall einen Vorteil wenn du Vorkenntnisse mitbringst. 
Hoffe ich konnte ein wenig helfen.

Gruß Bagui


----------



## Triniter (27. April 2012)

*AW: Welchen Computerberuf wählen ?*

Hmm, vielleicht kann ich die ein oder andere Erfahrung von mir mal zum Besten geben:
Ich hab Informatik an einer FH studiert und kann deshalb etwas dazu sagen wie ich dazu gekommen bin und was mittlerweile aus mir geworden ist.
In der 7. bzw. 8. Klasse (damals noch Realschule in Baden Württemberg also Mittlerer Bildungsweg abgang in Klasse 10) ging es mir so wie dir jetzt. Jedes neue Spiel gezockt, zig PCs zusammengeschraubt und keinen Plan von der Welt gehabt. Mein damaliges Praktikum hab ich dann bei einem Radio & TV Techniker gemacht (gibts sowas heute überhaupt noch?) und hab bissle was über Dioden und Transistoren gelernt (totaler humbug eigentlich) und ganz wichtig man hat mir beigebracht wie man richtig lötet. Ansonsten war klar, der Job ist eh nix für mich. Tja die 10. Klasse und die mittlere Reife waren dann so schnell vorbei wie man es sich kaum vorstellen konnte und zum Glück hab ich mich dazu entschieden keine Lehre zu machen sondern nochmal 3 Jahre die Schulbank zu drücken, auch weil ich noch keine Lust hatte mich von einem Ausbilder oder Meister runter machen zu lassen. In Baden Württemberg gibts dazu die beruflichen Gymnasien, hier hab ich mich dann für das Technische Gymnasium entschieden. Bedeutete dann zu den normalen Oberstufenfächern kamen zwei technische Schienen hinzu: Elektrotechnik und Maschinenbau. Bei den Wahlfächern hab ich dann zum ersten mal C programmiert, allerdings extremst rudimentär, aber es war ein Anfang. Die 3 Jahre bis zum Abi gingen dann auch wieder viel zu schnell vorüber und außer Zocken hat man in der Freizeit auch nicht sonderlich viel gemacht. Klar war aber, die Maschinenbau-Richtung wird es nicht, da waren zwar ein paar interessante Themen dabei aber so wollte ich nicht ins Berufsleben einsteigen (obwohl ich aus einer Gegend komme wo Maschinenbauingenieure sehr stark gefragt sind und man sich den Job fast aussuchen kann).
Also fiel die Entscheidung während dem Zivildienst dann auf Informatik.
Die ersten beiden Semester waren dann richtig hart, Mathe war ne richtige Hausnummer und Programmieren hatte ich mir ganz anders vorgestellt, nebenher hab ich dann in so einer typischen PC Bastelbude gearbeitet um mir was dazu zu verdienen. Wirklich Spaß hat das auf dauer aber nicht gemacht. Letztendlich hab ich mich dann aber reingebissen und mich in den Wahlfächern auf Embedded Systems und Bussysteme konzentriert, dazu noch ein wenig Echtzeitsysteme. Damit bin ich ganz gut gefahren, während die anderen sich in Computergrafik die Finger wund programmiert haben um irgendwo einen Algorithmus für eine Kurventransformation oä. zu schreiben hab ich mich in Systeme eingearbeitet und meinen Blick etwas über den Programmiertellerand hinausschweifen lassen. Z.B. hab ich mich in Funkübertragung eingearbeitet, also nicht nur in die Programmierung sondern auch in die systembedingten (physikalischen) Einschränkungen usw.
Das hat mir dann insgesamt geholfen eine sehr interessante Stelle für meine beiden Praxissemester zu finden. Ich hab eine Stelle bei einem großen Automobilzulieferer gefunden und hab dort gleich beide Praxissemester am Stück gemacht. Im ersten Praxissemester hab ich keine Zeile Code geschrieben sondern mich mit dem damaligen Testfahrer ausgibig Systeme analysiert und Benchmarks gemacht. Im zweiten Praxissemester hab ich dann eine Verbesserung an einem elektronischen Zündschloss entwickelt die dann sogar erfolgreich zum Patent angemeldet wurde.
Zurück an der FH musste noch das letzte Semester abgeschlossen werden und dann gings zur Diplomarbeit wieder zurück an meinen Arbeitsplatz aus den Praxissemestern. 
Heute sitze ich immer noch in der gleichen Firma und bin im Rückblick echt froh den langen Weg über Realschule, Abi und Studium gegangen zu sein und mich immer wieder durch die schweren Fächer durchgebissen zu haben.
Wenn ich jetzt prozentual meine Arbeitszeit auf die Tätikeiten verteile sind etwa 20% Besprechungen (), 20-30% Requirementsengineering, 20-30% Systemengineering, 10% reine SW-Entwicklung (also das eigentliche Programmieren) und 10% Testing.


----------



## Skysnake (27. April 2012)

*AW: Welchen Computerberuf wählen ?*



Incredible Alk schrieb:


> Gut möglich, wie gesagt meine Programmierfähigkeiten sind äußerst begrenzt... ich kann in Excel VBA Makros programmieren, mit MatLab umgehen und ganz rudimentär HTML und C++. Grade weil das alles nur sehr oberflächlich ist habe ich persönlich den Eindruck dass es mich mehr verwirrt als es nützt wenn ich mehrere Sprachen gleichzeitig "kann". Ist mir mehr als einmal passiert dass ich irgendwas geschrieben habe und erst nach Stunden bemerkt habe dass es nicht klappt weil irgend ein Syntax/befehl aus ner anderen Sprache stammte der da nicht funktionierte


 Naja, das ist doch schon mal was. 

Man kann aber eigentlich nie genug Programmiersprachen kennen, denn Programmiersprachen sind alle unterschiedlich und mal mehr und mal weniger geeignet. Ich kann z.B. C/C++, Java, Python, MySQL, HTML, Bash und dann halt noch Latech. Klingt nach viel, ist es aber eigentlich gar nicht, da die Sprachen alle recht ähnlich sind.

@Topic:
Vieles wurde ja schon gesagt. Wichtig ist lernen lernen lernen lernen. Du solltest auf jeden Fall sehr gute Noten in Mathematik haben. Ohne brauchste gar nicht anfangen. Wenn du ein Problem hast, und es nicht verstehst, dann kannste auch nichts machen. Wichtig ist auch Englisch. Die ganze Fachliteratur ist auf Englisch, und wenn du an die Uni gehst, ist auch das meiste auf Englisch. Auch wirst du in unternationalen Teams eventuell mal arbeiten, und da spricht außer dir eben keiner Deutsch. Das ist sogar recht normal. Ich hab z.B. in der Informatik eigentlich mehr Englisch um mich rum als Deutsch. Mir fallen manchmal schon gar nicht mehr die deutschen Begriffe für etwas ein 

Da du mit der Realschule nur eine Ausbildung machen kannst, rate ich dir auf jeden Fall dein Abitur zu machen. Dann kannste noch entscheiden ob du FH oder Uni machen willst. Mit ner Ausbildung kommst du aber nicht weit und wirst eigentlich immer der Hansel von jemand anderem sein, der eben aus der Uni oder FH kommt. Zudem werden bevorzugt Abiturienten genommen für diese Ausbildungen. Wenn du wirklich bei ner Firma ne Ausbildung machen willst, die was taugt wie IBM, dann hast du als Realschüler eigentlich keine Chance da rein zu kommen. Da musst du dann schon der extreme Überflieger sein.

Programmiersprachen jetzt lernen ist schön und gut, und es hilft einem später auch durchaus, aber da wird der Stoff in ein paar Wochen an der Uni durch geknallt und es heist friss oder stirb. Viel wichtiger ist aber deine Schulbildung! Lern die Fächer in der Schule und schau dass du gute Noten bekommst.


----------



## Keygen (1. Juli 2012)

*AW: Welchen Computerberuf wählen ?*

bis auf zwei details (hauptschule und 50€ erster PC ^^) spiegelst du meine story wieder 

erstmal sorg dafür dass du iwie reinschnuppern kannst, dann schau mal was dir genau beim PC basteln spass macht und teile uns das mit.

es ist sooo ein extrem breites sprektum und es entwickelt sich so schnell weiter, dass du wirklich pingelich sein kannst.

€: wenn du proggen willst, nimm C++, java hat zu lange befehle, das wird dir auf keks gehen wenn du es dir selbst bei bringen willst


----------



## DarkMo (1. Juli 2012)

*AW: Welchen Computerberuf wählen ?*

wegen proggen: wenn du lust hast, fang halt an was zu lernen ^^ java und c/++/# sind halt so die größeren, da macht man generell nix falsch. im grunde nehmen sich die sprachen auch ned wirklich viel, wie hier viele schrieben. es gibt unterschiede, aber die sind dann sicher erst später wichtig. aber wenns um diese kontrollstrukturen und schleifen geht... das is alles das selbe.

man muss hier natürlich nen klaren rahmen setzen. wovon die meisten sprechen, wenns um "programmiersprachen" geht, sind die imperativen. also befehlsorientierte (ein imperator ist quasi übersetzt auch ein befehlsgeber ^^) sprachen. und da kann man delphi, (turbo) pascal, c..., java, javascript, php und was es nich noch gibt dazu zählen. html als programmiersprache zu bezeichnen ist dagegen mutig ^^ da baut man quasi nur elemente aneinander. programmieren im eigentlichen sinne kommt dann mit php ins spiel, wo man diese html elemente dynamisch platziert/formatiert.

ein weiterer zweig der programmiersprachen ist dann der logische. prolog ist hier sehr bekannt. das ganze funktioniert da etwas anders und ist wohl sehr gut für expertensysteme (man hat ne datenbasis mit symptomen und krankheiten zum bsp und nun formuliert man seine symptome, un das ding spuckt aus, welche krankheit man haben könnte) oder auch KI. aber eben weil es nicht gerade das ist, was man allgemeinhin erstmal so kennt (vom programmablauf wie c usw) tut man sich da verdamt schwer :/ vllt is es als völlig unbeschriebenes blatt aber garnich so wild ^^ wenn du sowas drauf hast, machste sicher auch nix verkehrt 

und wie schon angemerkt: mathe ist hier recht wichtig. also gerade bei den imperativen (die logischen hatte ich auch nur angekratzt durchs studium) sollte man schon bissl plan haben. und ne gewisse vorstellungskraft, wie die variablen quasi durchs programm "fließen", wie sie sich verändern usw. hat aber wieder mehr mit dem verständnis für die sprache zu tun ^^ ich bastel grad an nem opengl spielchen und versuch mich da reinzufuchsen und durch die ganzen vektoren und winkel und zeug... mathe mathe mathe ^^


----------



## Skysnake (1. Juli 2012)

*AW: Welchen Computerberuf wählen ?*

Ich glaub ihr könnt euch das sparen. Der Thread ist von April


----------



## Supeq (9. Juli 2012)

*AW: Welchen Computerberuf wählen ?*

Grundkenntnisse in Programmierung zu haben , ist in der IT-Branche mit Sicherheit gut, denn das kannst du in vielen Bereichen anwenden. Hauptberuflich als Programmierer zu arbeiten ist aber nicht anstrebenswert, weil unterbezahlt für den Stress den man hat. Optimal wäre in Richtung Berater z gehen, da hat man zwar auch Stress aber man bekommts wenigstens ordentlich bezahlt.

Erst Ausbildung zum IT-Systemkaufmann und dann Studium Wirtschaftsinformatik hinterher, damit bin ich super gefahren^^


----------



## shady1080 (2. August 2012)

*AW: Welchen Computerberuf wählen ?*



Incredible Alk schrieb:


> Natürlich kannst du das - obs was nützt ist ne andere Frage, da es unzählige Programmiersprachen gibt die alle anders sind. Da du nicht weißt was du am Ende hauptsächlich nutzen willst könntest du dich damit mehr verwirren als es nützt (wenn du jetzt Java lernst und nachher C++ oder sowas machen musst wirds schwer alles immer perfekt auseinanderzuhalten )
> ...


 
Nein im Gegenteil, schnapp dir einfach ein paar Tutorial im Netz (Youtube usw.) und programmier was dir gerade Spass macht. In Java oder C# zum Beispiel bist du sehr schnell drinnen, die Sprachen machen dir das Leben nicht unnötig schwer (wie C zum Beispiel) und es gibt massig Community und gute Dokumentation dazu.
Ob du jetzt schon spezielle Muster (Patterns) und irgendwelche Libraries benutzt ist vollkommen wurscht, aber wenn du dich bereits einige Jahre mit diesen Sprachen beschäftigt hast und schon das ein oder andere Programm zusammengschustert hast, wird dir das beim Studium usw. viel weiterhelfen!

Wenn du dann irgendwann andere Hoch- oder Scriptsprachen lernen willst, wird das kein Problem für dich sein, weil im Grunde gehts in der Softwareentwicklung immer um das selbe



Supeq schrieb:


> Grundkenntnisse in Programmierung zu haben , ist in der IT-Branche mit Sicherheit gut, denn das kannst du in vielen Bereichen anwenden. Hauptberuflich als Programmierer zu arbeiten ist aber nicht anstrebenswert, weil unterbezahlt für den Stress den man hat. Optimal wäre in Richtung Berater z gehen, da hat man zwar auch Stress aber man bekommts wenigstens ordentlich bezahlt.
> 
> ...



Da hast du es dir aber arg einfach gemacht mit den beiden Aussagen. Ein Programmierer muss nicht zwingend schlecht verdienen (und schlecht ist immer noch sehr gut im Vergleich zu anderen Berufen), vor allem wenn du mal über den Tellerrand in die Schweiz oder nach Österreich schaust. 
Ausserdem werden Consultants zwar überdurchschnittlich gut bezahlt aber ich kenne kaum einen der sowas länger machen will...


----------

